# Off-Topic >  $5.00 drill index for large drills

## Frank S

The tittle pretty much says it all. not a homemade tool but too cheap to pass up, and I knew just the spot to mount it. Then I could finally empty my 5 gallon bucket of large drills 

Storing these drill for years in a bucket has not been kind to them 
But now that I have a place to keep them maybe I'll get around to dragging out my bead blaster someday

----------

Paul Jones (Apr 11, 2017),

Seedtick (Apr 10, 2017)

----------


## Ed Weldon

Another way to store long narrow tools, stock or just about anything else you want to store vertically is to cut PVC or ABS pipe to short lengths amd either pack them tight in a box or hold them together standing up with a little hot melt glue applied to the gap between them. This job is delightfully easy if you have a band saw and a blade that will safely cut the tube. I've used 1/2 and 3/4 PVC pipe in a small open top cardboard box (those 5 liter boxed wine boxes cut in half are perfect for this) to store frequently used pliers and screwdrivers close to hand. Ed Weldon

----------

Paul Jones (Apr 11, 2017),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 10, 2017)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Emptying out 5 litre boxes is not such a bad project either. Then, I cut up the mylar envelopes twice the dimensions of credit cards, give them to associates etc. for Faraday cages. 
Nobody is scanning my people.

----------


## Frank S

I've drank wine from a Mason jar but never from a cardboard box too afraid of seeing my picture on a milk carton

----------

Paul Jones (Apr 11, 2017)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Did you know? 
Wine stored in such a container is Card-Bordeaux...

----------

Paul Jones (Apr 11, 2017)

----------


## Frank S

Leave it to the French to come up with a mane for it

----------

Toolmaker51 (Apr 11, 2017)

----------

